# Shortening a Shotgun barrel



## Forkhorn (Dec 17, 2007)

I have an old NEF Pardner 12 ga that I use for turkey hunting. I like the weight but I want it a bit shorter for better maneuverability. I could go to a factory 24" X Full barrel but I was wondering can I have it cut down to about 20"-22" and then threaded for a Turkey choke, Will that work?  Also, I want to avoid any "issues" with cutting down a shotgun barrel ( I'm pretty sure the shortest legal length I can go is 18"), just wanna make sure I stay legal. Any suggestions?


----------



## yellowhammer (Dec 17, 2007)

*shortening  a shotgun barrel*

18"is the shortest legal length.I read somewhere that if you buy a barrel that short,it`s legal,but you are not supposed to saw a barrel off,period.I may be wrong.Better ask a legal authority.I think the frame-up put upon Randy Weaver of Ruby Ridge fame was that he sawed one off for the undercover guy,and that it was not less than 18".I may be totally wrong on all that I`ve said,but I would sure check it out before I sawed one off.If it was me,I`d go to a federal courthouse and look it up in the law library.Don`t take the word of a police officer.Ask ten of them and you`ll get five different answers.


----------



## weagle (Dec 17, 2007)

The Moderator of this forum (Gun Docc) can take care of the whole thing for you.

http://www.guncustomizing.com

Weagle


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 19, 2007)

there's been some debate on whether it is actually 18 inches or longer...I would add 1/4 inch and make it 18.25 inches...something to do with how they measure the barrel...from receiver out or from barrel out.  I'm not sure but I've had a Stevens model 311 12 ga. double professionally cut down and it is 18.25 inches...with bead sight brazed back on the rib!   Makes for a nice truck gun!


----------



## Forkhorn (Dec 20, 2007)

boneboy96 said:


> there's been some debate on whether it is actually 18 inches or longer...I would add 1/4 inch and make it 18.25 inches...something to do with how they measure the barrel...from receiver out or from barrel out.  I'm not sure but I've had a Stevens model 311 12 ga. double professionally cut down and it is 18.25 inches...with bead sight brazed back on the rib!   Makes for a nice truck gun!



I should be well above the limit as I want a 20-22" barrel before the ported choke tube is added. I just need to know if it is worth me paying someone to cut it or just go on and order the 24" factory Xfull choked barrel and call it a day. I emailed a few folks inquiring about the cost and no replies yet, guess my project is on hold for now.


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 20, 2007)

weagle said:


> The Moderator of this forum (Gun Docc) can take care of the whole thing for you.
> 
> http://www.guncustomizing.com
> 
> Weagle



I second that. Gun Docc is a stand up guy and a good 'smith!! 

Nic


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Dec 20, 2007)

There is only one way to measure the barrel, and that is from the breech face to the end of the barrel.

The main thing about which you need to be concerned is that there is enough metal at the proposed end point to install chokes.  Your gunsmith should be able to measure the metal at that point and make a determination.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 20, 2007)

boneboy96 said:


> there's been some debate on whether it is actually 18 inches or longer...I would add 1/4 inch and make it 18.25 inches...something to do with how they measure the barrel...from receiver out or from barrel out.  I'm not sure but I've had a Stevens model 311 12 ga. double professionally cut down and it is 18.25 inches...with bead sight brazed back on the rib!   Makes for a nice truck gun!



I have always been told it should be 18.50 inches.


----------

